# Cheesecake Update Q&a...



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I have not done any of the cheese cake updates. Im starting this thread strictly to have one place for everyone to ask questions that they have about the process. Developers threads are for discussion on their releases... please try to use this thread as a Q&A location.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ebourlet (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone seen anything newer than 5.7.893? Is there a list of active servers?


----------



## ebourlet (Oct 11, 2011)

5.7.894 now on QA. Anyone try it yet?


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't install. Patches forever root. Not good.


----------



## darkstarchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Don't install. Patches forever root. Not good.


How do you know? Did you do it? Do you have inside info?


----------



## ebourlet (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok so I downloaded it but have not installed. How do I get rid of the Nag popup every 2 minutes?


----------



## darkstarchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

double post...


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

The update checks mount_ext3.sh and fails because of forever root.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Do not install .894 P3 does not recommend it!!!


----------

